
Kobe Bryant spotted on Apple’s campus, reportedly meeting with Jony Ive - MarlonPro
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2014/05/16/kobe-bryant-on-apple-campus/
======
MarlonPro
As an NBA and Laker's fan, I can't help but get curious with this news. Kobe
is a Nike endorser. Tim Cook sits in the board at Nike. So, Apple is following
the lead of Samsung, that got LeBron as an endorser, in its marketing effort?

